

The Beauty of Roots - unwantedLetters
http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/roots/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1033455>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=980043> <\- This has some discussion

~~~
Panoramix
Thanks RiderOfGiraffes, I always find your links quite handy. You somehow
bring back to my mind Saunt Lora's proposition in Anathem.

------
nitrogen
The feathery sections look a lot like images generated by iterated function
systems (IFS). I wonder if the roots of some polynomial using parameters of
the IFS generator as coefficients are exactly those points that will be drawn
by the IFS generator, hence the similar patterns. Seeing the random-looking
patterns gradually converge reminds me of playing with IFS parameters until
patterns start to form and gradually coalesce into a solid shape.

------
tgerhard
This is why I am continually entranced by numbers.

